# Opinel knives



## jzmtl (Feb 27, 2008)

So I finally found a local store that carry opinel knives that doesn't want $30 for one, and picked up a #8 carbon blade.

Out of the box it doesn't cut at all, the edge is, well, it dosen't have one. Where edge is suppose to be it's basically flat. After spend over 30 minutes working on it and ground it to a 30° angle however... HOLY CRAP THIS THING GETS SHARP! It's probably sharper than my spyderco centofante, which is hollow ground and sharpened at 30° as well. It slices through paper like there's nothing there. Seriously, for $12 everyone should have one of these, it's simplicity at it's best.


----------



## gunga (Feb 27, 2008)

Doesn't MEC sell Opinel? Reminds me, I have one in a drawer somewhere, should bring it out!

Edit: $15 at MEC, $17.5 for the stainless one.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...T<>prd_id=845524442419673&bmUID=1204149675708


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 27, 2008)

MEC is on the other side of the island right through the whole metropolitian/traffic jam area, I don't have membership either since I never shop there.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jzmtl (Feb 27, 2008)

I ended up not using any oil because it's messy. I applied a thin layer of wax to both handle and blade, now water beads up and slide right off, and pivot is much smoother.


----------



## Russianesq (Feb 27, 2008)

*Opinel = great knife for the price :twothumbs*


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 27, 2008)

I get my opinels from smokey mountain knife works for under $10...but you have to figure in shipping too...Hereis a vid I made on a #8 stainless with etched handle...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SQIm22ShwA


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep I saw that video from your other thread, it's actually what renewed my interest in opinel and went to look for one. I went for carbon steel because I never had a folder with carbon steel, and people say how it's easier to sharpen and gets sharper than stainless.


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 28, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Yep I saw that video from your other thread, it's actually what renewed my interest in opinel and went to look for one. I went for carbon steel because I never had a folder with carbon steel, and people say how it's easier to sharpen and gets sharper than stainless.


 
And your right! with the little extra care carbon steel needs it will really treat you well! I too want another opinel in carbon, maybe a slightly bigger one?


----------



## nerdgineer (Feb 28, 2008)

Used to have a few. The carbon steel sure got sharp (like most any good carbon steel blade), but the round cross section made the thing too fat to fit in my pocket comfortably, compared to more conventional folders of the same blade size. Good workhorse knife if you want to play peasant for a while (I always imagine some old French farmer pulling one of these out and cutting shoots off his grape vines or something), I guess....


----------



## oregon (Feb 28, 2008)

cutlerylover said:


> slightly bigger
> 
> 
> > Not carbon but bigger. Just under 20 inches overall. Locks open and closed just like the other two, garden knife stainless and walnut stainless below.
> ...


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ever tried to EDC the first one?


----------



## Donny Dont (Feb 28, 2008)

Lee Valley carries the #6, 8, and 10 as well as the filet knive.

I carry the #8 in a pouch because it would sometimes open in my back pocket. 

This is a great knife in carbon steel; it takes a keen edge, and will develop a nice patina.

Joe


----------



## arnof (Feb 29, 2008)

No.7 in carbon steel & no. 8 Inox, walnut handle


----------



## oregon (Feb 29, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Ever tried to EDC the first one?


 
Thought about, yes. You know, it is a folding machete. And, if you need a machete you need it. However, I don't want mothers to gather their children as I walk by.

It is a conversation piece for the display case. I am surprised at the number of visitors that have a European travel story which ends in "I wish that I had gotten more Opinels when I was there." They see the big one and laugh then launch into their Opinel story. I love it. Most don't know that they are available in the USA.

All the best,

oregon


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2008)

They're good knives. Just not designed for heavy duty chores. I've popped the locking ring off of an Opinel more than once. Luckily, the blade never closed on my fingers.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 5, 2008)

Arg, my blade and collar is turning black  I know some people like patina but I sure don't, I like my knives shiny.


----------



## WildChild (Mar 5, 2008)

I have this knive since at least 14-15 years! I didn't know Opinel was well known, but I did know they were good knife. This one went to the forest to cut a lot of wood to make kid camps (I was around 12-13 when I started to use it). It was also used a lot for food, it never lost it's sharpness! It was bought directly in France by my grandmother. At some point last year It was hard to open/close the blade so I left it open but I just noticed this thread and I wanted to share a picture. The blade became loose again!


----------



## Dr_Lumen (Mar 6, 2008)

The thing that people often don't seem to realise about Opinels is that the blade is so THIN! That's why it cuts so well - especially in hard foods like cheese, onions, potatoes, apples etc - where a thick blade (which sadly is the trend) tends to try and force the item apart rather than cut it . For this reason, Opinels are the ultimate picnic knife (which is probably why they're so popular in France - ahh, French cheese and sausage by a rambling stream in the south of France...sigh), and a heck of a good utility knife to boot!


----------



## oregon (Mar 6, 2008)

Dr_Lumen said:


> ahh, French cheese and sausage by a rambling stream in the south of France...sigh


 
Take me away to Marseilles.

Thank you for that image doc.

oregon


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 6, 2008)

WildChild, looks like u have an Opinel fillet knife.

a USA seller has something very similiar in stock

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...opinel_bubinga_wood_with_stainless_blade.html


----------



## WildChild (Mar 6, 2008)

Russianesq said:


> WildChild, looks like u have an Opinel fillet knife.
> 
> a USA seller has something very similiar in stock
> 
> http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...opinel_bubinga_wood_with_stainless_blade.html



Yep a fillet knife! As you can see, there's no Opinel writing on the handle. The knife from the link looks exactly the same!


----------



## 2sparky (Mar 16, 2008)

If you can find him theres a guy on ebay that sells the ones that are confiscated at airports by the 1-2 pound bags I believe. They usually go for +- 40-50 bucks. Pretty good buy if you want acouple of good knives and gifts.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

2sparky said:


> If you can find him theres a guy on ebay that sells the ones that are confiscated at airports by the 1-2 pound bags I believe. They usually go for +- 40-50 bucks. Pretty good buy if you want acouple of good knives and gifts.


 
You know, it's funny.... under any other circumstances, that Seller could be arrested for selling stolen goods. Buyers would be in trouble too.

There's a small knife shop in Soho that sells a few Opinel models. There's a shop near City Hall that sells a couple of models as well. 

I think I'll buy from one of those places.... rather than help support someone selling *un*officially stolen knives. :thumbsdow


----------



## Styerman (Mar 17, 2008)

They are great picnic knives , make a good steak knife - if ya dont want to whip out yr Emerson in a crowded steak house .

Chris


----------



## Dr_Lumen (Mar 26, 2008)

oregon said:


> Take me away to Marseilles.
> 
> Thank you for that image doc.
> 
> oregon


 
You're more than welcome Oregon... entirely off track here... it's interesting how different countries/cultures have different feelings toward knives. In Australia, people think I'm a little odd because I always have a knife. In France and Sweden (for example), they think you're a little odd if you don't! The French & Swedish associate knives with things like fishing in the ice, camping in the forest and that picnic I mentioned beside the stream in the south of France. 

Okay... back to the subject of the thread now... what was it again, can't get that glorious cheese and sausage out of my mind... and my faithful Opinel that I need to enjoy them. Now a Laguiole also has a corkscrew for that bottle of Burgundy...


----------



## Dr_Lumen (Mar 26, 2008)

oregon said:


> Take me away to Marseilles.
> 
> Thank you for that image doc.
> 
> oregon


 
You're more than welcome Oregon... entirely off track here... it's interesting how different countries/cultures have different feelings toward knives. In Australia, people think I'm a little odd because I always have a knife. In France and Sweden (for example), they think you're a little odd if you don't! The French & Swedish associate knives with things like fishing in the ice, camping in the forest and that picnic I mentioned beside the stream in the south of France. 

Okay... back to the subject of the thread now... what was it again, can't get that glorious cheese and sausage out of my mind... and my faithful Opinel that I need to enjoy them. Now a Laguiole also has a corkscrew for that bottle of Burgundy...


----------

